# ideas/help with ornaments



## dale anne (Apr 28, 2004)

Howdy ya'll....when you read this you will see i have lost my mind.....this is a year project and need advice or comments about how to do it right....here it goes...now remember I aint senile yet...but may after I am finishes with this project...here it goes.....a friend and I were talking about christmas and I told her I was making a hotwheels tree where i picked up the lil cars all year long and I am going to set up a tree with all the hotwheels on it wrapped..when grandboy comes on christmas morning he gets to undecorate the tree and unwrap each car...well some how we got to talking about paper dolls and how we loved them as kids......{ BILNK} a light came on in my head......i asked if she had any paper doll sites i could download from for free...of course she did!....i had some good heavy cardstock paper so i printed some paper dolls out then cut them...and the craft angels whispered in my ear....paper doll christmas tree for grandgal next year!.....I looked over at the stack of 20 or so paper dolls and thought that wont be enough to cover a tree....so printing out about ohhh i dont know what 70 more with outfits.......the lil craft angel once again whispered to me...get the minis and print them out to....use these for garlands....I printed them out as well...thinking ok now I will have about ohhhh 200 things to cut out and figure out how to do it while also trying to make them last for generations...so I places my lil craft angle on the desk beside the computer and told her to hush.......a while later she whispered to me again....wouldnt it be nice to print out and save some of the same dolls on the tree so on christmas eve you, the family and the grandgal can cut a few out each year and ad them to the tree...wouldnt that be fun!?....well i looked at the craft angel...seen my coffee cup and decided to smoosh that lil slave driver with the bottom of my cup...so now i am on my own with my own ideas..and here is what i have come up with so far.....i am going to cut the dolls out and reprint a few to be cut out over the years as the god rest her sole craft angle has suggested....the dolls i cut out along with some outfits I am going to use them paper reinforcers on the hole so they dont rip over the years and string with ribbon to be hung...all this will be done on acid free paper card stock......the minis' lil toys...teddy bears and so on I will do the same but use with small red beads and string them as garland for the tree.....I plan on using paper sheet protectors to store the dolls away in....the beads with the paper dolls I am at a lost as how to store them to keep the dolls from being ripped...worn...any ideas?.....I also plan to write what the dolls name is on the back of her and assign her a number...the clothing that goes with her will get this number on the back of it....what kind of pencil?...pen should i use.?....i also planned to make up a book for the uncut paper dolls....to be cut in future....can i use a regular loose leaf binder or does it have to be something acid free?......i need help here crafters....I need another craft angel...I promise not to smoosh ya with the bottom of my coffee cup[made to much of a mess anyways...not sure i will ever get rid of the glitter stuck on the desk}......all ideas welcome.....Thanks Dale anne


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

If you check out your art supply store, you can find pens that are made just for record keeping and such, like for photos. And try storing them in acid free pockets on scrap book pages? Tie the book shut with pretty ribbons.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm sure glad to learn that someone else has these little angels, sometimes gremlins (they're the ones with negative thoughts), that speak to them. Unfortunately mine usually sit on my shoulder so smooshing them with a coffee mug wouldn't work (especially if full of hot liquid). When I try to swat with my hand they tend to flutter away like a fly but return to pester me.

For the garland with beads and dolls, would it work to wrap them a bit loosely (so the dolls don't curl) around something round, like a paper oatmeal canister(s) from the store. I'm imagining the dolls to run parallel with the cannister, not perpendicular to it, like they're standing around a pole for example. They then could be wrapped with tissue paper and stored upright in a box. I hope my description makes sense.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Don't know if you already have this site for your paper dolls, but the US Historical Society has free paper dolls for you to print out. I already did the Audrey Hepburn doll and I don't even play with dolls............LOL

http://www.ushsdolls.com/paperdoll/pdarc.htm



.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I remember one year at school the kids made Sunbonnet Sue Ornaments. The pattern was cut out onto heavy tag board and they glued the material on and made the ornaments...they were beautiful.


----------

